# Happy Father's Day!



## Justin (Jun 19, 2016)

Good morning everyone!

We're releasing a second very special flower with the Fathers?s Day Carnation now available in the TBT Shop for a limited time today, following up our Mother?s Day Carnation released last month. Stock is limited as you?d expect, but check back for more throughout the day.

Of course Fathers?s Day is celebrated on various days around the world, but we'll be using the third Sunday of June date for TBT.

Now go call your dad fools!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day King Dad!!!! And all the rest of you dads on here!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 19, 2016)

Been waiting for this all year !!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day!

Hopefully everybody can get their hands on a Red Carnation!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy day of the fathers!


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

I got a carnation early! Yes!
Happy father's day to all the dads on tbt. cx


----------



## Amilee (Jun 19, 2016)

yaaay  
its not fathers day in my country but im really happy about the collectible c:


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 19, 2016)

They're so pretty ^^ I love them! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2016)

Note if you don't have your own Dad around to celebrate with, borrow a friend's! I spent my afternoon at lunch with my flatmate's family instead.


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 19, 2016)

omg sold out already... good thing they're restocking throughout the day though!


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's day to all the dads and those that fulfill the role of dad.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Been waiting for this all year !!



OOOOOOOOHHHHHH That line up is delicious!!!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day to all of the fathers out there!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy fathers day.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dang, I didn't expect a carnation.

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

frack man i jsut got back on and they sold out aaaah


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> frack man i jsut got back on and they sold out aaaah



Be sure to get one when they restock later!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

their is no lag.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> Be sure to get one when they restock later!



-steals yours- <3 yes i will or just buy off peeps selling i guess


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day! I'm glad I managed to get a collectible this time as I missed the last one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, i'll be lurking this thread for restocks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Me too.

Also got my dank lineup, might try and be on to catch some for meus amigos but ye damn thanks everyone for selling me!


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao father's day is in september for me so i totally forgot about this today rip
anyway happy father's day everybody!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> lmao father's day is in september for me so i totally forgot about this today rip
> anyway happy father's day everybody!



ye is november here in sweden so ye man i feel ya and indeed!


----------



## piske (Jun 19, 2016)

aww the red is actually really lovely! :> hope I can snag one~ and happy Father's Day to all the great dads out there! :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh, btw. I still have that 2nd Pink carnation in my inventory. I wonder if its time to start selling it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, btw. I still have that 2nd Pink carnation in my inventory. I wonder if its time to start selling it.



maybe if you need le tbt i guess. i'll save mine


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Aaa I just woke up. I hope I'll be able to snag a few! 
You know.. Father's Day is litterally a celebration of mother-f***ers


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> maybe if you need le tbt i guess. i'll save mine


Perhaps i'll keep it for a few more months.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Me too.
> 
> Also got my dank lineup, might try and be on to catch some for meus amigos but ye damn thanks everyone for selling me!


Ayy noice lineup!
Ayy you got em!

Ooh, noticed you changed your username too!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Ayy noice lineup!
> Ayy you got em!
> 
> Ooh, noticed you changed your username too!



ayy obrigada <3

yeah i did.. i like the name and it's also an inside joke with some real life friends and some peeps here so


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

so pretty, I can't wait to get one :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

yea i wanna get some more for some people not having the good timezones and just in general, such a pretty artwork!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 19, 2016)

i couldnt get a carnation //sob


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

queenstucky said:


> i couldnt get a carnation //sob



theres a thing called restocks m9


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day! I really hope I can get one to go with my mothers day carnations :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Happy Father's Day! I really hope I can get one to go with my mothers day carnations :3


Get six and you'll have a lovely parental lineup.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Get six and you'll have a lovely parental lineup.



That would be lovely but I doubt I will catch restocks


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's day


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 19, 2016)

I've just restocked 50 carnations!  Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I've just restocked 50 carnations!  Get 'em while they're hot.



Thanks, Oblivia!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I've just restocked 50 carnations!  Get 'em while they're hot.


No they're not. Liar.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

aaaa missed them

- - - Post Merge - - -

salt

- - - Post Merge - - -

salt

- - - Post Merge - - -

do a restock of 100 ples


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

how did I miss that restock by two minutes I've been refreshing the shop nonstop nooooooo


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

I missed it, oh well :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

wtf did i just missed a restock?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> wtf did i just missed a restock?



somehow


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 19, 2016)

Guess they're a little _too_ hot... -_-


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Guess they're a little _too_ hot... -_-



The carnation sprites look really cool, so everyone wants one


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Guess they're a little _too_ hot... -_-



yep :'(


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Guess they're a little _too_ hot... -_-



make them cold pls


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Guess they're a little _too_ hot... -_-


No, all rare collectibles are too hot.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

At least I got mines Early so I don't have to go through this :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

dang thought i nabbd two but apparently not well.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope it'll be like te Pink carnations where there were restocks of 50 then one of 100. I got 13 then I think


----------



## mogyay (Jun 19, 2016)

yay! managed to catch one plus some for friends!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

restooooccckkk


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

restock of 9001


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I would like to get at least one since I wasn't able to get any for mother day


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

lol red carnation sold out, GG


----------



## roseflower (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I would like to get at least one since I wasn't able to get any for mother day


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

i need more imma crazy hoarder lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

more pls


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


>



Thank you so much :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also all these people with a ton and a bunch of us have none GG


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

please dont do this to me. i need a restock


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

well proud owner of 13 ;D


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i need more imma crazy hoarder lol



you have too many!


----------



## Koden (Jun 19, 2016)

happy fathers day
youre all so lucky to have your dads, so could you wish them happy fathers day since i cant? c:


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

RESTOCK PLES


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> well proud owner of 13 ;D


_hit me up with one so u can be a proud owner of an even double row of 12_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> you have too many!



yeah i know  haha also nice sig


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope the people with 12+ don't buy anymore ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

it's already sold out


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah i know  haha also nice sig



i know <3


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

I need a chance to buy some!!


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's already sold out



I think there will be a restock or two today


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

almost 11:30.. Restock now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> almost 11:30.. Restock now?



yes pls i need more


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

lets do the 2:30 restock yeaaaaaah  do it staff


DO IT


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yes pls i need more



but you cant display all of them. give me chance pls huehue


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

pLEASE


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> lets do the 2:30 restock yeaaaaaah  do it staff
> 
> 
> DO IT



YAS, DO IT!


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

restock pleaseeeeee I only want like 3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

restock already! dont do this to me please


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

It probably wont come until evening.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

;-;


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a dream...

That one day we will get our restock


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

oh well..actually nvm. i got another blue balloon so i dont desperately need a red carnation anymore. but please restock coz i still want it but not as much as before


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Stay strong men! We must venture on and get dem flowers O_O


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

yeh i wanna hoard more and maybe giveaway

<3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeh i wanna hoard more and maybe giveaway
> 
> <3



please give all your flowers away ty


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I must get dem pixels ;-;

please please pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

im just gonna
lie down
and cry


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Just relax guys, dont beg, the mods will post when there is a restock so no need to panic about it
Time to panic is when you have none at 11pm


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> please give all your flowers away ty



no u got ur turts go away lol


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

if you have 12 why do you need more like come man some of us need dem pixels B(


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

i need to pee but im not taking the chance


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I just know they're gonna restock when im busy whyyyyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i need to pee but im not taking the chance



mm same >< and ya i kinda wanna go watch soccer soon ish but nope


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> mm same >< and ya i kinda wanna go watch soccer soon ish but nope



go watch soccer pls lol


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I just noticed people are using turt nation in their sigs


that sad moment when you came up with turn nation ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

whooo I made it!


----------



## Araie (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not doing this again. Happy Father's Day everyone and good luck to all!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

Already bought a flower and gifted it to the person I needed to gift it to


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i need to pee but im not taking the chance


That reminds me of when I got 15 egg currency to get the Dark Egg. I was refreshing like crazy, until I had to take a shower. I had to do it quick. Once I got back, I asked someone if the restock already happened. They said no, I was so relieved. When the restock finally happened, I quickly thrashed in and got one. Still have it!

Please don't tell me the restock already happened during the making of this post.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

Question: why are the Father's Day carnations being resold for so much less than the Mother's Day carnations have been selling for lately?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

restoccckkk


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I just noticed people are using turt nation in their sigs
> 
> 
> that sad moment when you came up with turn nation ;-;


Umm, Fire Emblem Fates Nation would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> Question: why are the Father's Day carnations being resold for so much less than the Mother's Day carnations have been selling for lately?



Probably since today is the release day and people are trying to spread them around before raising prices like crazy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> Question: why are the Father's Day carnations being resold for so much less than the Mother's Day carnations have been selling for lately?



maybe red isnt everyones favorite color but they still want the flower anyway. tbh the pink one lokks nicer than the red one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

I do already have a pink one, I just want a red to complete the mom and dad flower collection.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I just noticed people are using turt nation in their sigs
> 
> 
> that sad moment when you came up with turn nation ;-;



ahem here i am yo

also ye they gonna rs all the stuff whn i sleep yay


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

refreshing the page very quickly


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

After the last restock, I've lost faith in my refreshing skills... [insert sad pepe]


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

yay i spent a few mins with my dad and didnt miss restocks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

hnnng this anticipation lol. but yea i prefer the red ones for other reasons than fathers day :3


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

Red carnations look nice.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

the red carnations will fall from the sky


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> the red carnations will fall from the sky



it's raining carnations, hallelujah it's raining carnations...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

frick we're going to the store


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oblivia, give us what we want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> frick we're going to the store


Oh no! The restock might happen rn!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

why do i have a feeling im gonna miss the next restock?...


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

The anticpation... ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

i see u staff

and yea same unless i stay on....


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

imma go cook ramyun. the restock better not happen while im cooking!


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> imma go cook ramyun. the restock better not happen while im cooking!



Let It Happen Then


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

come on staff please?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

This thread got quiet quick. Will it be loud after this post?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope.. hahah would be fun to waste tbt on a few more...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

pls...


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

DAMN IT I was actually doing Father's Day stuff, and remembered just a minute ago. Since I'll be busy today I dunno if I can snag one... I've been so busy lately though, I haven't been on in days 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please make a Restock where I can get just one red carnie?


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

*snow white voice* ♫ One Day My Restock Will Come~ ♫


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Makoto said:


> *snow white voice* ♫ One Day My Restock Will Come~ ♫


Off topic, but snow white was just on today.


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Off topic, but snow white was just on today.



really? what channel? :O


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

God I hope I get one people are already selling for 200+tbt wtf didn't they just come out TODAY


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

HOW DID I NOT MISS THE RESTOCK


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Makoto said:


> really? what channel? :O


Freeform, its Funday today and yesterday.


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

everytime the forum starts lagging I thinks it's time but nope ;-;



Paperboy012305 said:


> Freeform, its Funday today and yesterday.



ah, I see. I wish we got that channel here, Funday sounds... fun!


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> come on staff please?



Happy to oblige.


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

I can't believe I did it!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

lol i got 5 XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

6 in my cart and got nothing, why have restocks not been working for me XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

I literally missed it by a couple seconds.
:/ time to stalk all day ugh


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

got 2.


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2016)

i got distracted reading a blog right when they went up lol i'm gonna go be salty for a few hours then come back


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

i hope there will be another restock ;D


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

I can relax for the rest of the day


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

I am really disappointed in my internet, it just lags out so much but I had 6 in my cart, and I hit purchase and nothing came out, just like the 6.5 mil restocks


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

i got 12! hehe


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm sooo happy I got mines.
I never thought I'll get mines early, lol. I got mines right after the forum was made. 
Now people are selling them at high prices when they *JUST CAME OUT*.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Did I just miss a restock like a minute ago? I'm lost :l


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

missed the restock.


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

how do I keep missing these why does this happen


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Did I just miss a restock like a minute ago? I'm lost :l



yup, u did.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

You guys are f-in vultures -_- I'll be at this all day just trying to get one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> yup, u did.



Rip me :l


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

more pls


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I refuse to pay more than store price. I'm still trying to save up for one freaking hammer, because I have to buy from a scalper :c


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

rip my tbt.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> You guys are f-in vultures -_- I'll be at this all day just trying to get one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



same.
I'm really shocked at how high they are compared to the mother's day carnations though.  You'd think the pink would be more valuable, but I guess not o:


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> same.
> I'm really shocked at how high they are compared to the mother's day carnations though.  You'd think the pink would be more valuable, but I guess not o:



*Internally weeping* Carnations are bae. I love them in game. They look like roses, but I can put them in my hair, and I like them more than roses tbh. They're so detailed and pretty.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

If anyone has a few they would sell for shop price I would love to buy 6, I cant be on all day, my great grandparents are in town today, they only come down once a year, so PM me if you will


----------



## Rio_ (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope everyone that missed out gets theirs soon


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

this is the first restock i didnt miss lol


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Of Course when I walk away for 1 second, a restock happens..


----------



## seliph (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> same.
> I'm really shocked at how high they are compared to the mother's day carnations though.  You'd think the pink would be more valuable, but I guess not o:



esp 'cause the pink ones are way cuter


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I WANT MY RED POM POM ON A STICK XC


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

WWAIT DID I MISS A RESTOCK


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

God, my phone is so slow. Literally the only chances I'll get today are during the car rides to and from my grandfather's house. I'm screwed -_-


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> WWAIT DID I MISS A RESTOCK



yup. you did.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i should probably make a blue/red avat and sig to match my red carnations.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Red is the color of rage, blood, and my face when I miss a restock.


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2016)

nvm bitterness cancelled because pechue is a sweetheart<333

as a random note I saw a pic of my dad on fb today and realized it's actually been a few years since I saw him in person and he has old man hair now, it gave me a bit of a shock. Happy fathers day yall


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

THAT'S IT IM BUYING ONE!


----------



## r a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope I can catch another restock before I sleep, or work tomorrow
rip


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Y'all are gonna kill my phone if I can't get a red Carnation. I'll be refreshing constantly.


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Finally got one in a trade! 
I can now rest in peace and now stalks giveaway threads and good prices


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Welp I have to get off, great grandparents are here for the first time since 2014 christmas and they take priority, sorry carnations, hope I can get one of you later


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> esp 'cause the pink ones are way cuter



exactly!


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

MODS PLZ OMG, I LOGGED ON TODAY JUST TO GET ONE OF THESE RED CARNIES. HELLP A BABY OUT! ;-;


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

omg I need a restock one people are now selling them for 400tbt why?!


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> omg I need a restock one people are now selling them for 400tbt why?!



Why this price when people are selling them for 200tbt??


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Ey, I think the mods are restocking every two hours at #:45 ish
It just seems the 2 restocks I was here for were around 10:45 AM and 12:45 PM
but idk, i might be wrong.


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Venice said:


> Why this price when people are selling them for 200tbt??



I know right! Scaplers all around


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

Venice said:


> Why this price when people are selling them for 200tbt??



inflation OP


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

I got one, it was worth the 370 TBT.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> inflation OP



lol remember when pikachu and sakura eggs were going for 2k and now they're at 400? lmaoo
and when dark eggs were at 10k


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got one, it was worth the 370 TBT.



Oh my lord you poor baby ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> lol remember when pikachu and sakura eggs were going for 2k and now they're at 400? lmaoo
> and when dark eggs were at 10k



lmao how much are they now?


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

paid someone 100 for one when they get back on. I got the 'you're cool' discount


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Oh my lord you poor baby ;-;


What choice do I have?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got one, it was worth the 370 TBT.



moment of silence for your 370tbt......


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

The one I got just now fits my lineup perfectly.❤


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What choice do I have?



I'm not gonna even think about buying one for op until the next day :s


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lmao how much are they now?



like.. 5k? 3k? i cant remember


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Ey, I think the mods are restocking every two hours at #:45 ish
> It just seems the 2 restocks I was here for were around 10:45 AM and 12:45 PM
> but idk, i might be wrong.



Initial stock (100) was 11am, then (50) restocked at 2pm, then (50) restocked at 3:45. (All eastern time zone). 
So, yeah about 2-3 hours for each one which I think was about the same for the pink carnations.

iirc 400 pink carnations were stocked for Mothers day? So plenty of time/opportunity for people to get some if they've missed out


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

They went to nap -.- so now I am back


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> moment of silence for your 370tbt......



buy one from me neikko xD


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Chrystina said:


> Initial stock (100) was 11am, then (50) restocked at 2pm, then (50) restocked at 3:45. (All eastern time zone).
> So, yeah about 2-3 hours for each one which I think was about the same for the pink carnations.
> 
> iirc 400 pink carnations were stocked for Mothers day? So plenty of time/opportunity for people to get some if they've missed out



Thanks for that little glimmer of hope X.x


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

I should try for a 2nd one so I can get my TBT back.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

My phone's already half dead cuz it sucks >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

For Father's day I bought my dad this cute shirt that says something like, National Bank of Dad. It has a credit card on it and stuff lol.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

when's the next restock?


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> when's the next restock?



No one knows.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

I like random restocks no lag at all.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

lol rip me


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

I traded for one so yay


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I traded for one so yay


Good for you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Good for you.



A mothers day one for a fathers day one, seemed fair


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I think I may throw in the towel. This is starting to look like the 6.5m restocks all over again >_>


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> A mothers day one for a fathers day one, seemed fair


Well no ****! Look at how many pink u have.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well no ****! Look at how many pink u have.



I had 8, now 7, I really just want 6 fathers day ones and 6 mothers day for a parental line up


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I had 8, now 7, I really just want 6 fathers day ones and 6 mothers day for a parental line up


Ah, ok then. Good luck on it. Sorry I snaped at ya.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ah, ok then. Good luck on it. Sorry I snaped at ya.



Its all good, restocks get to everyone  And thank you very much for the luck


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Its all good, restocks get to everyone  And thank you very much for the luck


Its no problem.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its no problem.



Good luck to you as well


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Venice said:


> No one knows.



awe i wanted to sleep :c it's 2:31 am


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I think I may throw in the towel. This is starting to look like the 6.5m restocks all over again >_>



i was banned during the 6.5m restocks
and my birthday


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I think I may throw in the towel. This is starting to look like the 6.5m restocks all over again >_>



every restock on TBT is like the 6.5m ones though
except for like yellow candy, and only if people begin hoarding it again


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i was banned during the 6.5m restocks
> and my birthday



I'll give you a run down

People got upset
People were 'harassing' people that got something
Mods had to temp close the thread because everyone went crazy
No one had fun  

The end


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I'll give you a run down
> 
> People got upset
> People were 'harassing' people that got something
> ...



Thats a pretty accurate description


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I'll give you a run down
> 
> People got upset
> People were 'harassing' people that got something
> ...


Basically this.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 19, 2016)

Aw these carnations look adorable! Didn't get a Mother's day one so hopefully I can snag a red one <3


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jun 19, 2016)

oh i'd love to get a father's day carnation(or a mother's day one, but i don't have enough tbt for that), but i'll probably be late for anymore re-stocks


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow I thought someone was gonna call me out and say I was lying XD

thanks guys


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I'll give you a run down
> 
> People got upset
> People were 'harassing' people that got something
> ...



you forgot literal lag hell


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> you forgot literal lag hell


That's basically every timed restock, ever.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

lucky moko isnt here or i wouldnt even have my 12 red carnations now o.o


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

How many more restocks will there be?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Yellow houses just got restocked!! I wasn't able to nab one ;[


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Yellow houses just got restocked!! I wasn't able to nab one ;[



Wait what?! Since now?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Yellow houses just got restocked!! I wasn't able to nab one ;[


Joking or nah?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

im kidding im kidding dont sue me


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Yellow houses just got restocked!! I wasn't able to nab one ;[



lieeeesssss


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's basically every timed restock, ever.



yeah, but it was a billion times worse than anything I've seen before


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> im kidding im kidding dont sue me


Well, actually. I did find a Dark Blue house restocked, only one, though. I didn't get it because I waned yellow.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, actually. I did find a Dank Blue house restocked, only one, though. I didn't get it because I waned yellow.



 the mods love torturing us


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

oh hello there Peter


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Still waiting for more


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> oh hello there Peter


Wrong staff bud.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello Laudine


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Hello Laudine



still wrong staff.  only the admins (red) can do restocks, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> still wrong staff.  only the admins (red) can do restocks, if I'm not mistaken


That's right.


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> still wrong staff.  only the admins (red) can do restocks, if I'm not mistaken



Probably Right...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> still wrong staff.  only the admins (red) can do restocks, if I'm not mistaken



ye ik, just sayin HOWDY DOOO


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

omg i logged off at 3:44 )): nice!! good luck to everyone and congrats to people who got some~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

refreshing the page can get borring real quickly.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

*sigh* I'm going away for one hour, let me know if a restocked happened.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *sigh* I'm going away for one hour, let me know if a restocked happened.



you can always buy from me again lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

dang of course i go watch soccer and rs happen.. merda


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

my salty tears.......

a moment of silence for my 250tbt ;0;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my salty tears.......
> 
> a moment of silence for my 250tbt ;0;



you should have bought mine for 370 xDD


----------



## seliph (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> dang of course i go watch soccer and rs happen.. merda



my dude you can't be complaining with that lineup


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> my dude you can't be complaining with that lineup



dude i wanted some extras to give to friends i still have 13 i think


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> you should have bought mine for 370 xDD



TRUUUUUEEEEE yours is so much cheaper XDD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

When was the last restock?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> When was the last restock?



12:50ish?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> TRUUUUUEEEEE yours is so much cheaper XDD



ya. you just wasted 120 TBT.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> ya. you just wasted 120 TBT.



oh my gosh lmao XDDD rip me


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh my gosh lmao XDDD rip me



rip


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh my gosh lmao XDDD rip me



Why do you have so many cheep items?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

so..... when's the next restock?? hm,,


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Did I miss anything? I went to change into day clothes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Did I miss anything? I went to change into day clothes



You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> You didn't miss anything.



Hooray! I hope there is a restock soon, I leave for lunch soon


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Did I miss another? ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Did I miss another? ;-;



Nope not yet


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Nope not yet



Oh boy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

PLZZZZZ RESTOCK


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2016)

Any idea approx when the restocks happen? I've been at work all day and they never happen during my breaks. :/


----------



## Heyden (Jun 19, 2016)

there shouldve been 1 by now


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

Holla said:


> Any idea approx when the restocks happen? I've been at work all day and they never happen during my breaks. :/


not really, so far there have been some on the hour and at :45 or :30 of diff hours? there's no specific time between the restocks either.


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2016)

If the next one is at 7 I'm out of luck as I'll be busy working again... Hopefully There's still one after I get home tonight that I can catch.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

I am about to head out, wont be back until the end probably, oh well


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I am about to head out, wont be back until the end probably, oh well



Well hey, at least it looks like you managed to get one! ^_^


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Why do you have so many cheep items?



cuz i can..


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2016)

It's HAPPENING!


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

THANNNNK YOUUUUUU ;-;


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jun 19, 2016)

yay i was able to snag one


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

I GOT ONE

- - - Post Merge - - -

HELL YEA


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

think I got some.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I can't believe I got one. I had a feeling, and I was refreshing the shop, and it was suddenly instock oh my loooord cx


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 19, 2016)

i think i managed to get six? mission success


----------



## seliph (Jun 19, 2016)

Somehow managed to get 7


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

The sold out in like literally a minute omg


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2016)

I got one yay! And I'm just about to head back to work as its the end of my break. ^_^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 19, 2016)

Aww I missed it


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

I tried to get 5 but only got 1


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Got 5 on mobile, I feel really good now


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I got one, that's all I wanted. #blessed lmao


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

omg what i got there at 6:10 and they were gone???? that's actually hilarious i wonder how many got restocked


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I can't believe I got one. I had a feeling, and I was refreshing the shop, and it was suddenly instock oh my loooord cx



same, i figured by the time i hit confirm purchase it would've been taken out of my cart. luckily that didn't happen


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

yay, right when I go to clean up after eating

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> omg what i got there at 6:10 and they were gone???? that's actually hilarious i wonder how many got restocked



51


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

lizzy541 said:


> omg what i got there at 6:10 and they were gone???? that's actually hilarious i wonder how many got restocked



51 were restocked


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

ugh i was eating ;-;
but there should be 400 in total by tge end, right?


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I WAS TAKING MY DOG OUTSIDE TO GO TO THE BATHROOM CMON


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> 51 were restocked



DANGIT CAD YOU STOLE MY LINEUP IDEA ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope basically everyone on TBT goes to dinner with their fathers and can't refresh for restock

that's the only way I can see evening restock crowd (assuming evening restocks) not being horrible


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> DANGIT CAD YOU STOLE MY LINEUP IDEA ;-;



You're welcome


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope basically everyone on TBT goes to dinner with their fathers and can't refresh for restock
> 
> that's the only way I can see evening restock crowd (assuming evening restocks) not being horrible



Unless your dad is like mine and treats fathers day like anyother day


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

well im going swimming, hope there wont be a restock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> Unless your dad is like mine and treats fathers day like anyother day



thats how my dad is, since every day is father's day to him <3
all we did was make falafel pitas, his favorite food


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> Unless your dad is like mine and treats fathers day like anyother day



or like mine

and left


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope basically everyone on TBT goes to dinner with their fathers and can't refresh for restock
> 
> that's the only way I can see evening restock crowd (assuming evening restocks) not being horrible



On father's day I normally give my father a rose and he buys me a cake Is that weird? Lol think it is


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Back! Did I miss anything?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Time to wait another two hours..... woo

congrats tho to everyone who managed to get one!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

Just checked and I got 7 father's day flowers. Pm me if you want some of them or Vm me and we can work out a offer.


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

this thread is pretty quiet ?????


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

because most of us got the red carnations so no one is complaining


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 19, 2016)

So unfair everyone has one and I got none, I hate how expensive its


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

>look at shop
>252 sold

ok who's the joker admin that stocked literally one?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> because most of us got the red carnations so no one is complaining


lol tru most of the people who complain about restocks got a carnation by now


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

lizzy541 said:


> lol tru most of the people who complain about restocks got the a carnation by now



Das me >>


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

i still need more without buying at rediculous inflated prices :[


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Going off topic for a sec
Last year when was the tbt fair held?


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

<_< i bought mine off someone else i'd like to get another


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Going off topic for a sec
> Last year when was the tbt fair held?



Usually it's during December as a christmas event. Last year there was no fair, as we got an official christmas event. I guess this year the Fair is in the summer, so maybe next month


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

^ yeah i'm pretty sure there was a direct saying they moved the fair to the summer so more people are active or something like that?


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

I thought there was always an event during the summer?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope they will restock white carnation later xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Venice said:


> I thought there was always an event during the summer?


We are getting the TBT Fair this Summer I believe.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Venice said:


> I thought there was always an event during the summer?



maybe i was wrong, idk


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

I'd be cool with that

tbh Christmas timed events while I'm fine with are really bad for me personally, due to visiting family during that time and as such really not paying any attention to site going-ons


was even worse last year since it didn't even "start" until I was long gone doing this already, compared to the year before that where I was still able to get a good week or so in of doing things


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Candice said:


> I hope they will restock white carnation later xD



i really hope they do those sometime! Maybe whenever Children's Day in Japan is..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Candice said:


> I hope they will restock white carnation later xD



>re

they should give white carnations out to everyone that got both pink and red equal to the number of combination pink+reds they have


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

And, white carnations will never be sold. Just like the Black Candy.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And, white carnations will never be sold. Just like the Black Candy.



and cant be traded


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> and cant be traded


Ahh yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> and cant be traded



but do they also curse the owner(s)?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> but do they also curse the owner(s)?



they bless us


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> they bless us



with kawaii weeaboo-ness

right?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd be cool with that
> 
> tbh Christmas timed events while I'm fine with are really bad for me personally, due to visiting family during that time and as such really not paying any attention to site going-ons
> 
> ...



I don't celebrate Christmas ~Lucky~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Are there any other collectibles that can't be sold and traded?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are there any other collectibles that can't be sold and traded?



several
trophies, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, christmas collectibles, idk what els


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> several
> trophies, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, christmas collectibles, idk what els


I don't think the embers can either.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas ~Lucky~



tbh my family celebrates, but its very casual only like not even 1 day's worth and the majority of my "visiting" is just with siblings whom I never see any other time due to being at basically the opposite end of the country

it just happens to fall around Christmastime that I do this for convenience sake


----------



## Venn (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> several
> trophies, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, christmas collectibles, idk what els



Valentines I believe, as of now at least.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> several
> trophies, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, christmas collectibles, idk what els



Gloves maybe?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> several
> trophies, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, christmas collectibles, idk what els



motes of flame, tbt fair patches, hhd, snow globe, golden eggs, dank candy, valentine roses, add-ons (except for small mailbox) and the rare and mysterious question mark collectible


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Gloves maybe?



*christmas collectibles*, gloves included


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> motes of flame, tbt fair patches, hhd, snow globe, golden eggs, dank candy, valentine roses, add-ons (except for small mailbox) and the rare and mysterious question mark collectible


A question mark collectible?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> and the rare and mysterious question mark collectible



were these like really old early era removed collectibles or something?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> A question mark collectible?



it's from the early days of TBT, it was called "test" or something. it wasnt an actual collectible. Some old members still have it to this day


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> A question mark collectible?





LambdaDelta said:


> were these like really old early era removed collectibles or something?



I think they spawned in people's inventories back when collectibles were being added to tbt as testers, all I know is that they apparently appeared in people's line-ups and disappeared

years and years ago before I joined


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> it's from the early days of TBT, it was called "test" or something. it wasnt an actual collectible. Some old members still have it to this day



restock test plz staff kthx


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Jake, how're the 2 J's and O?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Find a member who still has it.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Is it 2 hours yet?


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

I have awoke from my nap to continue stalking this thread.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Is it 2 hours yet?



Just about.  I'm expecting one in 2 minutes.
it'll probably be when I leave though lol


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Just about.  I'm expecting one in 2 minutes.
> it'll probably be when I leave though lol



Aww I'll give you one if I can buy 2
Edit: nvm I have bells for 1 lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think 3 hours has passed


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

It has been 3 hours and 5 minutes since the last restock


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Aww I'll give you one if I can buy 2
> Edit: nvm I have bells for 1 lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm wondering if there's going to be anymore restocks or if 252 is it


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm wondering if there's going to be anymore restocks or if 252 is it



Hopefully 400...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

it'd be hilarious if all the staff actually fell asleep and just forgot about this


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

i'm hoping there's some more restocks bc i still haven't gotten any )): oh well if there isn't tho


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

C'mon Admins, why you slackin?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm wondering if there's going to be anymore restocks or if 252 is it



That would be weird. I only got the pink carnation because I was online at like 2 am (technically the day after Mother's Day) and they had a restock.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

my dog's whining to go out but i dont wanna miss restocks, i need to get my priorities in check


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

yee i got 3 (

HAHAH THIS POST WAS ALSO MY 2K POST NICE btw thanks for the restocks justin and any others who helped!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

thanks for the restocks.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Justin said:


>


That's the signal, and I got one! Gonna sell it now. I'm gonna get my TBT back.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

YAY! was able to get two

- - - Post Merge - - -

Off topic again, in tbt fair do we buy collectibles with tbt?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Got 4 more :3 I even missed the call and came late and still caught 4


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> YAY! was able to get two
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Off topic again, in tbt fair do we buy collectibles with tbt?


no, there'll be a different currency which i'm pretty sure is tickets


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Crash said:


> no, there'll be a different currency which i'm pretty sure is tickets



Oh k


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> YAY! was able to get two
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Off topic again, in tbt fair do we buy collectibles with tbt?


No, we buy them with tickets.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Got 4 more :3 I even missed the call and came late and still caught 4


Lovely parental lineup!


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 19, 2016)

Crash said:


> no, there'll be a different currency which i'm pretty sure is tickets


super off topic but ur collectibles and icon and sig and whatnot all look rlly cute together (


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

I saw them

I missed them


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, we buy them with tickets.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lovely parental lineup!



Thank you very much :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

I went away to post and refreshed and it's now 300

time to scavenge for a seller


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I saw them
> 
> I missed them



Do not worry! I'm selling two for 180 tbt each (that's the lowest anyone has asked for I think) 
I can lower the price for you!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Do not worry! I'm selling two for 180 tbt each (that's the lowest anyone has asked for I think)
> I can lower the price for you!



180 bells for an item from a bloody house actually sounds great


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

lol missed restock rip me


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> 180 bells for an item from a bloody house actually sounds great



Um... How do I send collectibles?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Um... How do I send collectibles?



should be a gift tab in the inventory section of the shop


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> should be a gift tab in the inventory section of the shop



K do you want a bloody message maybe? ^-^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> K do you want a bloody message maybe? ^-^



if you want you can surprise me with whatever

I don't have any particular preference though


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

ughhhhh i walked my dog then had to do dishes..

- - - Post Merge - - -

100 more should come, right?
pls


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

ok, so my mother's day carnation is from a king dad and my father's day carnation is from a bloody house

going by this, my mom is trans and my dad is dead



Xerolin said:


> ughhhhh i walked my dog then had to do dishes..



bad dog


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, so my mother's day carnation is from a king dad and my father's day carnation is from a bloody house



you have the true perfect line-up
10/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I went away to post and refreshed and it's now 300



Same thing happened to me lmaaaoooo I'm not too upset it's just a collectible and I have 1 already. I just find it nice to have them all show up as purchased by myself


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 19, 2016)

So that was the last restock for the day or no?


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I went away to post and refreshed and it's now 300
> 
> time to scavenge for a seller



I tried to pm you but your inbox is full ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> So that was the last restock for the day or no?



probably not. there were 400 total mothers day carnations sold, so there will probably be 400 father's day ones


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> So that was the last restock for the day or no?



Think there's more!
if you fail you can always come to me huehuehue! Will be selling for 100-150 tbt


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

In the armmmmsss of the angelllsss...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm hoping to make my comeback here soon. I had to leave because things got busy, and I had to refund people as my art thread went on hiatus too. I'll probably begin posting more, and then I'll try re-opening my art thread, and continue saving up for my hammer >< I finally got my game caught up again the other day. Feels good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's kitten season ya'll. I get a break from college, and I get some serious house/motherly duties instead. :l


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 19, 2016)

I'll buy them for 150 each (maybe a bit more), PM me!


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I'll buy them for 150 each (maybe a bit more), PM me!



I will be selling them for 100 tbt actually (if I get some again)


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> I will be selling them for 100 tbt actually (if I get some again)



if i can't get any during restocks I'd like o get a few


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> if i can't get any during restocks I'd like o get a few



Sure~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope you got what you wanted. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope you got what you wanted. Goodnight everyone.



Goodnight Paperboy! Sleep well


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

300 sold, I wonder if there'll be one last restock. Everyone is expecting another 100 to be sold, but they won't be selling after the day rolls over, aka Midnight for the mods. Correct?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 19, 2016)

Please one restock for people like me with sleeping disorders aurgh


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 300 sold, I wonder if there'll be one last restock. Everyone is expecting another 100 to be sold, but they won't be selling after the day rolls over, aka Midnight for the mods. Correct?



Another user on here posted that he got a mother's day carnation around 2 am after a restock, so I'm not sure. Maybe. I mean I guess midnight is relative too depending on your timezone?


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> Another user on here posted that he got a mother's day carnation around 2 am after a restock, so I'm not sure. Maybe. I mean I guess midnight is relative too depending on your timezone?



Midnight is relative to most time zones, like you said, and I would believe that it's possible for there to be a restock afterwards. Some people are technically a day behind, even if it's just an hours difference. I have to wonder though, since the mods, are all on a PST/EST schedule I think, they'd probably hold most restocks on their own time.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Midnight is relative to most time zones, like you said, and I would believe that it's possible for there to be a restock afterwards. Some people are technically a day behind, even if it's just an hours difference. I have to wonder though, since the mods, are all on a PST/EST schedule I think, they'd probably hold most restocks on their own time.



It's 9:24 am Monday in our country
Still 1 hour left for Father's day to end on EST time zone


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> It's 9:24 am Monday in our country
> Still 1 hour left for Father's day to end on EST time zone



Mhm, even though you're actually ahead of the majority's time zones, I expect that we'll have more restocks. At least one. It's to be expected since there's a pattern with these. I'd actually be surprised if there weren't more, but I mean, we're already at an even number, 300. Who knows~


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Is it 2 hours yet?


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

GO GO GOGUYS C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE WHO DON'T HAVE ONE YET!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

I got 9 more :3


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

YESS!!!! I GOT 4 MORE!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I got 9 more :3



g4u


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Lmao I went to the shop, thinking maybe I'd buy another, and then sell it at store price to someone who has none, but they sold out in seconds omg xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm still sticking around for the final restock :^)


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

I thought they'd at least last a minute, considering 50 were sold, and 13 of them didn't go to people who have yet to own one... I feel kinda bad, but I only own one >>


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

dang! I was updating my art shop :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will there be another restock today?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> dang! I was updating my art shop :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will there be another restock today?



pretty sure one more


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I thought they'd at least last a minute, considering 50 were sold, and 13 of them didn't go to people who have yet to own one... I feel kinda bad, but I only own one >>



Actually, I'm sure more than 13 went to people who already owned them. I'm just aware of 13 atm. :l


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Yay! Hopefully I can stay awake


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> dang! I was updating my art shop :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will there be another restock today?


There should def be one more. There's no way they'd stop at 350 -0- lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like that the RESTOCK notification for the thread is fire flowers c:


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

lol i still have a carnation in my cart


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> There should def be one more. There's no way they'd stop at 350 -0- lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I like that the RESTOCK notification for the thread is fire flowers c:



Cause they be so hot


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Cause they be so hot



MMMMM CHU KNOW IT >W<


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> There should def be one more. There's no way they'd stop at 350 -0- lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I like that the RESTOCK notification for the thread is fire flowers c:



you forgot the ™ after RESTOCK


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

dang, i missed another, rip me


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

I shouldn't have sold both of my carnations >-<


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> you forgot the ™ after RESTOCK



OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloody_House said:


> I shouldn't have sold both of my carnations >-<



Always keep one, no matter what ;_;


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2016)

gold fire flower prob meant last restock


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

If I get and you sadly don't :csome who's gonna buy 1 from me? I can keep them for you! Price- 120-140 tbt


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Jacob said:


> gold fire flower prob meant last restock



Possibly, but have some hope for the others v.v


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Jacob said:


> gold fire flower prob meant last restock



Wut! Why :c isn't there supposed to be 400?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

~double post~


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Wut! Why :c isn't there supposed to be 400?



well maybe there will be a few less for pops, just as mom has that extra rib that's missing from dads...


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> well maybe there will be a few less for pops, just as mom has that extra rib that's missing from dads...



Since they are still shown in the shop sooo maybe there's a chance of another restock


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a hunch there'll be at least one more restock.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

probably a really late at night one


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

i wouldnt be surprised if they restocked at 12am


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> probably a really late at night one



 I'm lucky! Cuz it's 11:32 am here yay! If they're restock again btw how many more carnations will you Buy? You have ALOT


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

refreeeshing


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Post Glitch?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloody_House said:


> I'm lucky! Cuz it's 11:32 am here yay! If they're restock again btw how many more carnations will you Buy? You have ALOT



I have 19, I have enough for one more, I spent 1500 tbt today XD Its all I had


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Post Glitch?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wow.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

refresh OP lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

much refresh such wow


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Post Glitch?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I had money for 1 but lovely Lucanosa gave me tbt then I bought 2! I sold them and Lucanosa bought one from me xD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

UGHHHH


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

oblivia was online for a bit viewing the shop.. but no restock, what a tease!


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Plzz admins!!


----------



## Chicha (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugh I completely forgot to go on here today. Looks like I'm too late. D:


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

ples, my wii u gamepad is dying!


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

toukool said:


> Ugh I completely forgot to go on here today. Looks like I'm too late. D:



I think there will be one more restock tho


----------



## Chicha (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> I think there will be one more restock tho



Hopefully you're right! ;v;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

p l e s
i need bells


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Now I have 380 to get more if there are more restocks


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Now I have 380 to get more if there are more restocks



noooooooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

almost 11 PM..


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 20, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Now I have 380 to get more if there are more restocks



Why you do this to us :c I'm sure Kaanapali gave you tbt for the adopt!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Why you do this to us :c I'm sure Kaanapali gave you tbt for the adopt!



Yup :3 and my favorite flower is carnations, wish I got more pinks, but I just like to have them


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

ummmmmm......


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ummmmmm......


indiddle


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Why you do this to us :c I'm sure Kaanapali gave you tbt for the adopt!



"Why you do this to us"
She's not doing anything to you, though.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

plllzzzzzzzz


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

im tired


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

my sleep schedule is going to be messed up now ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

PLEASE RESTOCK ALREADY i dont want my dad to come out and ask why im awake

- - - Post Merge - - -

"i was binging anime"

- - - Post Merge - - -

would be my response


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

pl,z dear lord


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

pleas

- - - Post Merge - - -

please

- - - Post Merge - - -

with a cherry on top

- - - Post Merge - - -

:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have no life


----------



## etsusho (Jun 20, 2016)

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

" The time now is 11:26 PM."
11:30?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

lol its 12:29am here


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol its 12:29am here



rip


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

rip my sleep schedule


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

im tired and my wii u pad is about to die. night. try to nab me an extra one ples buddy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2016)

If we keep the pink and red carnations together will they make white ones?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If we keep the pink and red carnations together will they make white ones?



lol maybe


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2016)

Good night.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

got 3~~~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

All 50 were gone in like 2 minutes???


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Got 4 more! I am content now


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 20, 2016)

Oops I missed it while I was closing other tabs in preparation to go to bed lol.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow, I couldn't get one. Thanks for stocking them, though!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

lol i bought a total of 5 carnations today, GG

im going to bed, gnite all, its been a pleasure spam posting here~~


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 20, 2016)

i've been waiting for _hours_ for the last restock and boom! i missed it thanks to kirby *sighs*
grats to everyone who got one!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 20, 2016)

Too fast wow..
Ah w/e I will try harder if white ever comes out o)-<


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2016)

so out of curiosity, was the total number 400 like the pink ones?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> i've been waiting for _hours_ for the last restock and boom! i missed it thanks to kirby *sighs*
> grats to everyone who got one!



kirby is always worth missing for I'd say


----------



## Heyden (Jun 20, 2016)

i literally just got changed and i come back to this l o l
oh well


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> so out of curiosity, was the total number 400 like the pink ones?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yup, there were 400 stocked


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 20, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> so out of curiosity, was the total number 400 like the pink ones?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i'm currently playing through roboboot and it is such a good game so im not really mad that i missed the restock. not to mention i wasn't constantly on my laptop screen; i've just been doing things while refreshing in between so it's all okay. now i'm gonna back to doing the area 2 boss on kirby


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 20, 2016)

fyi for those who haven't seen it-

I have a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 red carnation giveaway thread on the TBT Marketplace Board-- closes tomorrow night.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope everyone enjoyed their father's day and congrats to those who got the red carnations.


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot to the mods for all the cute pixels you give us! Sure, I completely failed at the 6.5 Restock and I'm in the process of gathering more bells than I should have to for a toy hammer pixelated square, but I'm very pleased with the ones I have now, and I've done well at every other restock since I started collecting. I'm really excited to see a white carnation announced! The carnations are in my top favorite flowers, because they're like cute, colorful, flower bombs! ><

If we get a Jacob's Ladder, please don't make it too hard for me to get. It's my all time favorite flower~


----------



## Aali (Jun 20, 2016)

If anyone missed out I'm seliing one for 300tbt. Might as well post this i see others doing the same


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder when this'll close >x>

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually enjoy stalking these collectible threads while they're open. :l


----------

